# 75 vs sp-01?



## cals400ex (Sep 29, 2011)

I am hoping someone can give me advice regarding the differences of these guns. From my understanding the sp-01 has night sights and is also balanced slightly differently. I will get the 9mm no matter what gun I choose. The gun will not be carried. It will be used for plinking, range shooting, and for self defense at the home. Any suggestions or advice would be great.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

cals400ex said:


> The gun will not be carried. It will be used for plinking, range shooting, and for self defense at the home. Any suggestions or advice would be great.


i am a huge fan of the classic cz75 and it is one of the best carry weapons ever and easily concealed. the cz75 was the first wonder9 and is very hard to top as a combat arm.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I own both, The SP-01 tact has night sight both guns are very good for what you plan to use them for. The 75 has no rail for putting stuff on it. If thats not important the 75 does not have them SP-01 does. The 75 is a great gun the SP-01 is a great gun. 

If I were you I would go 75 first, why because it is a bit cheaper and it is flawless. 

The SP-01 is heavier unless you go Phantom (polymer). You willlove either one.

RCG


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

Recoil,
Are the triggers and reset the same? Is the recoil the same? I am assuming the SP-01 is heavier, so does it really handle that much different?
I own the Cz75 Shadow with the Cz trigger job, and a Cz 2075 RAMI w/o the trigger job. So, those are my references. 

Thanks,


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

The triggers are very similar, however my SP-01 has a trigger job and is my competition gun so it ios butter and resets in .1875" almost. The reset is very close to the same on out of the box models. Recoil to me is so dependant on the round I use or what I have loaded I never seem to see the gun difference. The SP-01 is sweet. If I were to carry one, I would carry my 75b. I have competed with my 75 but this year I got the SP-01 and have not even thought about taking a different gun out of the safe when I go to competition. I carry a 75 compact 4 months of the year IWB. 

Either gun is a winner in my book!

RCG


----------



## gunwrites (Oct 12, 2011)

*reply to TeddyBearfromhell*

I could not agree more. The CZ75 is for my hands the most idealy shootable firearms ever made and I love the 1911


----------



## marsiglia71 (Oct 19, 2011)

i own both, a 75bd and an sp-01 shadow Both, are perfect for self defence, but for range shooting i prefere the sp-01 . The alignements on double shoots is faster and the hands position on body of the arm is better. The recoil is sweeter on sp-01 ( is heavier and the barrel a little bit longer ). The sp-01 also have a piccantilly slide if you need accessories ......


----------

